# Cere Molting?



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

Do budgie ceres molt? Chippy is finishing out her molt, & her dark brown cere now has a blue area. I've never had a female budgie, so I don't know if this is normal.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

Yes, that's very normal. The colour on the cere of female budgies will change depending when they are in or out of breeding condition.
When out of condition, their ceres will have a creamy white colour with some faint blue colour on the edges, they will also have a smoother appearance. 
As they come into breeding condition, their ceres will progressively tan till reaching a dark brown colour.

Your budgie is currently in the process of coming out of breeding condition.


----------



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

Oh cool! I had no idea, thank you for the info!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome!


----------

